
San Diego lab discovers COVID-19 vaccine in 3 hours - erentz
https://www.cbs8.com/mobile/article/news/health/coronavirus/coronavirus-vaccine-san-diego/509-e18e37f6-347c-4b08-ad33-910968abb04f
======
donclark
This smells of #fakenews. Can anyone confirm/deny? No comments or feedback
shown on website listed. Inovio Pharmaceuticals created a vaccine that is
going through pre-clinical trials.

~~~
donclark
Looks like original post was 4 hours earlier -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22313320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22313320)

